# HELP! Baby Cockatiel Sneezing!



## Pinkspikez- Buddy's Mama (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi, I have a very tame and beautiful baby :tiel6: that I got about a month ago. He is about to be 3 months old. He adjusted very quickly and has been attached to me since. I feed him seeds, dried fruits, veggies etc with the majority of his diet consisting of pellets. Whenever I am home he is always outside his cage on the play gym or on me. Even when his cage is open he doesn't come out until I take him out myself! Such a good boy <3 

I took him to an avian vet about 2 and 1/2 weeks ago (where I got him DNA tested and for chlamydia). Dr. said he was very healthy boy. 

Since I have had him, he has not had any contact with other birds or animals except for a turtle from distance a week ago. He hasn't been outdoors at all in the last few weeks as it has been cold and we maintain the house temperature around 75*F.

Yesterday he started sneezing. I counted 4 sneezing episodes ranging from 3-5 sneezes each. The last 2 sneezing episodes ended with some clear fluid jumping out of his nose, just like with us humans. Should I presume this is serious and take him to the avian vet asap? Or like in humans we get a little cold and it will most likely go away by itself? I am concerned as my friend that is a vet but not an avian vet said I should take him to his vet straight away.... 


Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sneezing is normal...birds can't clear their nasal passages and throats any other way than by sneezing. Mine usually have a sneezing episode first thing in the morning. I thought it was something too but it ended up being normal for mine. Are his poops normal? And he's maintaining weight? If so then I don't think its anything to worry about, but you could always call your vet and ask their opinion.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's likely that he had a bit of his own fuzz up his nose. Like roxy said, sneezing is the way that a bird "blows" its nose, and sometimes they will even stick a claw inside their nostril to trigger a sneeze. Sometimes the sneezes are dry and sometimes they're wet; birds have mucus in the back of their throat and sometimes they'll blow out a bit of this "bird snot" while they're sneezing.


----------



## qwerty303 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, new on here and was wondering how to start a thread or post.. thanks !! and sorry for asking on this thread this is the only way i know how to communicate on here !!


----------



## Pinkspikez- Buddy's Mama (Dec 25, 2012)

@ Roxy: His poops are normal, he's been eating as per usual and he is maintaining weight so I presume then he is not actually sick...
@ Roxy & @ tiel fan: Thank you for sharing your knowledge. It is much appreciated. I am relieved to know that he isn't sick. I wanted to check before spending a fortune going to the vet... I will keep a close eye on him and if it gets worse with red nose or any other sickness symptoms I will get him checked out. THANK YOU once again


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Hi, new on here and was wondering how to start a thread or post.. thanks !! and sorry for asking on this thread this is the only way i know how to communicate on here !!


Pick the subforum that you want to post in and click the button that says "new thread" and start a topic.

pinkspikez, glad to help!


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

Some good information there, thanks. I do occasionally worry when they sneeze too much but having read a few different posts regarding their own dust etc plus this one allays my fears.

On a side note I always find it quite cute when they sneeze. Apart from when they actually wet you!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Usually, their nares are wet and stain the face feathers (or dry to a crusty substance) when it's a respiratory infection. I usually don't worry about a few sneezes, but take them to the vet if the nare area is wet. Good luck. He sure is cute!


----------



## Vero&Pikachuuuu <3 (Jul 19, 2020)

Pinkspikez- Buddy's Mama said:


> Hi, I have a very tame and beautiful baby :tiel6: that I got about a month ago. He is about to be 3 months old. He adjusted very quickly and has been attached to me since. I feed him seeds, dried fruits, veggies etc with the majority of his diet consisting of pellets. Whenever I am home he is always outside his cage on the play gym or on me. Even when his cage is open he doesn't come out until I take him out myself! Such a good boy <3
> 
> I took him to an avian vet about 2 and 1/2 weeks ago (where I got him DNA tested and for chlamydia). Dr. said he was very healthy boy.
> 
> ...


 im having the same issue... but nothing about him changed..? my bird has sneezed frequently but ive been doing my research and he doesnt have any symptoms of being sick i have a weekly visit and ill let you know but good luck!


----------



## K5mow (Nov 10, 2019)

Joshua also has a sneezing fit every once in a while. Vet also told me it is perfectly normal.

Roger


----------



## BLUETIDES (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinkspikez- Buddy's Mama said:


> Hi, I have a very tame and beautiful baby :tiel6: that I got about a month ago. He is about to be 3 months old. He adjusted very quickly and has been attached to me since. I feed him seeds, dried fruits, veggies etc with the majority of his diet consisting of pellets. Whenever I am home he is always outside his cage on the play gym or on me. Even when his cage is open he doesn't come out until I take him out myself! Such a good boy <3
> 
> I took him to an avian vet about 2 and 1/2 weeks ago (where I got him DNA tested and for chlamydia). Dr. said he was very healthy boy.
> 
> ...


He sneezes because he clearing out his nostrils. My bab cockatiel does that.


----------



## BLUETIDES (Jul 26, 2020)

Are the sneezes dry? With no mucus?


----------



## Vero&Pikachuuuu <3 (Jul 19, 2020)

HELP ASAP my baby boy got caught up on my nail polish he has it on his tail no were else just his tail i just learned nail polish is deadly and i havent stopped crying since. Not only that my cockatiel is 3 months old and i see red nose and he sneezes quite often i feel like hes going to die because of my stupid mistake. please share some good news i really need some. i really trust this website and hope for someone to help.


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

Calm down please. Nail polish on tail won't kill your bird. However, cockatiel is very sensitive to many volatile household chemicals. Avoid using such chemicals in vicinity of cockatiel


----------

